# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Cần hỗ trợ về thiết bị này !!

## lethanhsang86

Cho em hỏi  về thiết bị này là gì vậy ạ >>>> 
Em chân thành cám ơn nhiều !!

----------


## Minh Phi Nguyen

Nhìn hình đoán, có là điều khiển tốc độ  hút hoặc thổi thông gió hay máy lạnh. Chắc ăn, tháo nắp, tháo ốc vít bắt tường --> lật đít -> lấy mã --> tra google.

----------

lethanhsang86

----------


## Tuan Kieu

Cái này là cài remote của cục lạnh âm trần đó , hiệu mitshubishi

----------


## vanminh989

> Nhìn hình đoán, có là điều khiển tốc độ  hút hoặc thổi thông gió hay máy lạnh. Chắc ăn, tháo nắp, tháo ốc vít bắt tường --> lật đít -> lấy mã --> tra google.


em thích nhất cách giải quyết vấn đề của bác

----------


## xuanhoa84

theo mình bạn nên hỏi chỗ cửa hàng bạn mua ý

----------

